# Anyone else's dog wear them out?



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I took the dog to the freezing cold lake and threw the ball as far out there as I could possibly throw for an hour. He wasn't even breathing hard and after I was ready to go he was still putting the ball in my hand. I need one of those electronic things that tosses the ball but I a really afraid he would kill himself with it. I do not think he's got a stopping point. Ugh! *ices down arm* Anyone elses dog wear them out and never EVER get tired?


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

yea, no off switch, its like the movie Gremlins, someone fed one after midnight and that's how Malinois' were invented


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I had a dog (rottix) run herself into near exhaustion playing monkey in the middle with a couple of kids with a frisbee one nice spring day. She loved that game. I dragged her away and she was staggering. And still looking over her shoulder and wanting to go back for more. Scared me. I thought she'd have the sense to quit when she was tired. 

I keep an eye on how much my dogs are doing now, especially when its warm out. I guess I'm lucky, they'll go for as long as I can, and more, but chill when it's time to. I love sleepy dogs after a day of hard playing.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought the chuck-it for this very reason, you'll end up needing shoulder surgery if you keep going.:razz:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I always assumed most of the people here have a dog like that . I was thinking of recommending the Chuckit too but Al beat me to it . There's that slingshot thing for tennis balls too . I find the bird bumpers with the strings attached easy to throw also plus alot easier for the dog to see in the water on windy days .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I have that slingshot thing, the big one...(hyperball) too big to fit a small/med bag...after trying both I SAY CHUCK IT!!!! unless you have shoulder issues torn labrum etc...(which a few people on here might have  I have one in my left shoulder from the fukkin dog tuggin during OB rewards..but my throwing arm is the right, so I still say chuckit!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> I took the dog to the freezing cold lake and threw the ball as far out there as I could possibly throw for an hour. He wasn't even breathing hard and after I was ready to go he was still putting the ball in my hand. I need one of those electronic things that tosses the ball but I a really afraid he would kill himself with it. I do not think he's got a stopping point. Ugh! *ices down arm* Anyone elses dog wear them out and never EVER get tired?


 
Isn't that what you want?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I have that slingshot thing, the big one...(hyperball) too big to fit a small/med bag...after trying both I SAY CHUCK IT!!!! unless you have shoulder issues torn labrum etc...(which a few people on here might have  I have one in my left shoulder from the fukkin dog tuggin during OB rewards..but my throwing arm is the right, so I still say chuckit!!!


I've got those issues but it's mainly from taking bites with a hidden sleeve on and the dogs trying to remove my arms from my sockets . 

A little warning to others with dogs like this . Never throw an object into the water that you are not sure will float . I threw one of those toys that look like a little car tire . Sunk like a rock in about 10' of water . Bingo turned into a seal trying to dive down and get it . He was really frustrated and it was tough to get him to come back . 

I did learn that dogs can smell something under water well though . I found some tree branches to throw but he would at times return to the exact spot of the sinking toy and circle there sticking his head underwater looking around for it . 

This dog would put most of the Labs I've worked behind to shame retreiving ducks . I just don't think they would come back looking the same .


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I've got those issues but it's mainly from taking bites with a hidden sleeve on and the dogs trying to remove my arms from my sockets .


you work a lot mote K9's than me... I take bites from 4 currently...a couple times a week...

Luckily 2 are PUSHERS not pullers...and the other 2 are WEAK  LOL (lucky for me, not for the residents of the city, or the police)
the SCH dogs beat up my left shoulder way worse than the K9's, and I'm a righty...(stick arm)


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Nothing like a stupid retrieve / hunt crazy mali or DS. sound like a good dog too me.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> you work a lot mote K9's than me... I take bites from 4 currently...a couple times a week...
> 
> Luckily 2 are PUSHERS not pullers...and the other 2 are WEAK  LOL (lucky for me, not for the residents of the city, or the police)
> the SCH dogs beat up my left shoulder way worse than the K9's, and I'm a righty...(stick arm)


We have to certify with a hidden sleeve on taking 2 downfield bites giving us a 30 yard headstart . Years of being a decoy for that have taken it's toll . They all pull when they hit you on a full run .


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> I bought the chuck-it for this very reason, you'll end up needing shoulder surgery if you keep going.:razz:


 
I'm going to get one of those. I thought about the sling shot but I see more people using the Chuck it. Someone should harness this energy. You could at least power your house or an electric heater or something with it.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> yea, no off switch, its like the movie Gremlins, someone fed one after midnight and that's how Malinois' were invented


 
hahahaha exactly


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

try getting one of the big plastic horse jollyballs. Gadda will push it around the yard for hours and it keeps her entertained without me having to do anything. 

When i'm home on the weekends, she's usually out back from the time we get up until dinner - its the best thing I've found to keep her occupied and burn some energy.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

kendell jones said:


> try getting one of the big plastic horse jollyballs. Gadda will push it around the yard for hours and it keeps her entertained without me having to do anything.
> 
> When i'm home on the weekends, she's usually out back from the time we get up until dinner - its the best thing I've found to keep her occupied and burn some energy.


I did! They have destroyed it. Oh and Ransom got it STUCK in his mouth. lol


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> hahahaha exactly



how often do you play with your dog in and around the house?

I wear out my dog will swimming and hill running.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't know about the Jolly Balls - ask Doug Zaga how long his lasted with his Rotti! I think it was less than half an hour and it was pretty messed up.

That's what kids are for! When I get tired of tossing the ball the kids will throw it for her, or they'll be out playing catch and getting pissed off that the dog is intercepting their tosses.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Ashley Campbell said:


> I don't know about the Jolly Balls - ask Doug Zaga how long his lasted with his Rotti! I think it was less than half an hour and it was pretty messed up.
> 
> That's what kids are for! When I get tired of tossing the ball the kids will throw it for her, or they'll be out playing catch and getting pissed off that the dog is intercepting their tosses.


I used to let my rott play with an 8lbs medicine ball. That was pretty cool. It seemed pretty indestructible.


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

Gadda's got teeth marks in hers - it's the hard plastic one, not the one they can bite


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

the one I have is a bi smaller than the one in the pic, but my dogs have figured out a way to chew it...and get it stuck in their mouth lol


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

haha this one is big enough that she can't actually bite it, but she has managed to scrape teeth marks in it so she can carry it around. she hasn't gotten it stuck though.

I have a smaller one that one of my other dogs always gets stuck in her mouth, but i've had much better luck with the giant ones


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Give them something that can't get stuck in their mouths.

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/DSC_1220.jpg


Teeth marks you say 

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/_DSC3263-1.jpg


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> This dog would put most of the Labs I've worked behind to shame retreiving ducks . I just don't think they would come back looking the same .


I was thinking about my dog when we were grouse hunting a couple of weeks ago the thought quickly went away after I thought about it a bit longer.:lol:


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> how often do you play with your dog in and around the house?
> 
> I wear out my dog will swimming and hill running.


Chris,
You run with your dog or with a MB for hill running ? Cheers.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

How about a spring pole. my dogs love it,, my mal pup is crazy about it as well as mt APBT, ,they play on it themselves for a long time


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Colin Chin said:


> Chris,
> You run with your dog or with a MB for hill running ? Cheers.



I don't run. The dogs do. I don't swim. The dogs do. 

My patent pending technique is described below:

Go to bottom of the hill. Throw ball up the hill. Dog runs. If you're feeling really crazy, go to the top of the hill and throw the ball down.

Go to edge of pool, lake or river, throw ball, Dog swims.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> I don't run. The dogs do. I don't swim. The dogs do.
> 
> My patent pending technique is described below:
> 
> ...


I use the same technique except I add a lawn chair and a case of beer, I'm crazy like that.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I use the same technique except I add a lawn chair and a case of beer, I'm crazy like that.


What do you rest your feet on if the dogs are running?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> What do you rest your feet on if the dogs are running?


Running boards or foot pegs. At least with mine I do O


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> Anyone elses dog wear them out and never EVER get tired?


yes, every day, it comes with the dog and lasts until the dog is abolut 6 pr 7 years old.

then, they mellow. A BIT.

good thing is it really keeps you in shape, so that's a bonus.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Adam Rawlings said:


> What do you rest your feet on if the dogs are running?


On the cooler containing the beer of course! What good is warm beer?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I'll take beer on the boat but not on the 4 wheeler. Something about being in the middle of bear country moderates the urge to crack a beer on a riverbed. One of these summers I might just get gobbled up by a brownie. I figure you can't spend that much time out in that environment without eventually getting nailed. Two close calls might eventually lead to a 3rd time being the "charm". Yikes!


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I use the same technique except I add a lawn chair and a case of beer, I'm crazy like that.



LOL! whoever thought living on the edge could be so rewarding?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

They wear me out at times....I go in the house and leave them outside to burn off all the energy they want chasing each other.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> Anyone elses dog wear them out and never EVER get tired?



yep, lo is like that. the two dutchie girls are more sensible about their energy expenditure.


----------



## kendell jones (Aug 26, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> How about a spring pole. my dogs love it,, my mal pup is crazy about it as well as mt APBT, ,they play on it themselves for a long time



I've used a spring pole for my pits, but I wouldn't recommend it for a young dog - it can really mess with their bite.


----------



## Vic Harter (Nov 5, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> I don't run. The dogs do. I don't swim. The dogs do.
> 
> My patent pending technique is described below:
> 
> ...


 
Thats exactly what I do with my mal. On top of taking her on the bike trails at our local State Park. She will be staggering and still trying to go when we are done. How much exercise should these dogs have a day?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Vic Harter said:


> Thats exactly what I do with my mal. On top of taking her on the bike trails at our local State Park. She will be staggering and still trying to go when we are done. How much exercise should these dogs have a day?


 
I can tell you how much this dog wants...as much as you physically can give him. Right this minute he is doing laps up and down my staircase. I think he secretly found some crack.


----------



## Lamar Blackmor (Aug 1, 2010)

wan to tradE? my new boy don;t tliek to do nothing. he just lie ther on his bed and don move. lie a concre bloc.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lamar Blackmor said:


> wan to tradE? my new boy don;t tliek to do nothing. he just lie ther on his bed and don move. lie a concre bloc.


Perhaps I may be of some assistance here..

http://www.joel.net/EBONICS/translator.asp


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Perhaps I may be of some assistance here..
> 
> http://www.joel.net/EBONICS/translator.asp


If I could of bet that YOU and this would of been posted sometime tonight, I would of won big!!! Just didn't think so soon. LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Lamar Blackmor said:


> I live just outside Niagra Falls, NY. and my dog experience has been limited to gun dogs. Mostly Labs. I own 3 Labs but feel they are obviously not suited to my needs at this time. This will be my first protection dog which is why I am probably looking for a started adult. I also need a dog that will get along with my current pack. I think the most devastating martial art is Israeli Krav Maga. Do I pass?


He/she could speak english here no problem, spelling was fine....I saw a member here the other day whos name was tree of the forest or some shit like that :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

gerry grimwood said:


> he/she could speak english here no problem, spelling was fine....i saw a member here the other day whos name was tree of the forest or some shit like that :lol:


 
still laughing here!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

The point is, Lamar is a fake. Or, maybe like this guy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWulZOKANB4


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

I throw the ball underhanded. I might look like I'm playing softball and not the most masculine way to throw the ball, but it allows me to throw the ball for a while.

You should be careful with your dogs when they keep running. You have to watch for heat stroke or injuries. It is a lot like people that when you get tired is usually when you get hurt. 

It is just some thing to think about. I like hiking with my dog and letting him run up the mountains and hills for a couple of hours. Dog comes home and lays down the rest of the evening.


----------



## Colin Chin (Sep 20, 2006)

Adi Ibrahimbegovic said:


> yes, every day, it comes with the dog and lasts until the dog is abolut 6 pr 7 years old.
> 
> then, they mellow. A BIT.
> 
> good thing is it really keeps you in shape, so that's a bonus.


Hi Adi,
How you keep in shape with your dog ? Cheers.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> He/she could speak english here no problem, spelling was fine....I saw a member here the other day whos name was tree of the forest or some shit like that :lol:



I'm very disappointed in the direction this Lamar character took . He evolved into an illiterate . Lame .

The Bart character had lots of possibilities . Character developement was good PPD guy from Hollywood of all places with an interest in Schutzhund . That's an intersting combination . Then he began to evolve into one of those newbie experts we all love to hate but the use of him was severly lacking and he too has become a dud . 

I thought Felatio was a clever guy but evidently he's limited to only posting funny pictures he finds on the internet or from his everyday life . So sad , I thought at some point it would become funny .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Conflict fee discussion zone folks!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jack Roberts said:


> I throw the ball underhanded. I might look like I'm playing softball and not the most masculine way to throw the ball, but it allows me to throw the ball for a while.


Me too, I only throw overhand if I'm trying to hit the dog.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Colin Chin said:


> Hi Adi,
> How you keep in shape with your dog ? Cheers.


Sit at the edge of the lake in a lawn chair throwing a ball with a "chuck it" thing.

Before I ever trained him to do blind search, I made him nuts about squirrels in the park. Even as a puppy, I would just walk a straight line and point left, point right, point left, point right and he will be zig zagging back and forth thinking this is the best game in the world.

I used to throw his ball as far as I could in the parks and open areas, but my shoulder didn't like that after a while.

Plus, I am lucky that I live int he city with huge parks (that have deer, rabbits, possums etc...), so he chases deer for hours.

He gets worked in the morning with me at the crack of dawn. 

We do heeling, dumbell retrieve, stand in motion, down in motion, sit in motion, come here, foot, heel, stand, bring etc... then, he goes in the crate in the SUV and I have some coffee and a bagel.

Then, I play some tug with him and do games with 2 balls on a string.

Then, we do a 300-400 paces track with 6 or 7 articles.

Then, he gets a breather again, and "formal" stuff being done, I let him chase squirrels and just run in the woods, hang out, maybe swim and retrieve sticks in the small pond or a stream.

then, 8 Am gets here and we are out of there.

On the weekends he gets to work in the schutzhund club and sometimes during the week.

During the day, his favorite chuck it orange ball is thrown in the backyard twice, for maybe an hour.

Then, in the evening, when the coast is clear, like 10 PM or later, he gets for a "walk", nothing formal, just me and my dog walking in the park off leash.

Of course it helps that I am a small business owner and not a 9 to fiver, I have no idea what I would do if I weren't there any time I want.

That's a typical day, give or take a few variables. 

What I meant is, anything outdoors with your dog is better than watching TV and staying inside, hence keeping you stay in shape.

Cheers to you too and thanks for asking.


----------

